# If they would just say it I would be rich..



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Gee I am happy.







. or maybe not







.. If people would just search with the question "I need tees" on google. i would probably be making a ton of money.. Why.. because if you type that in the search box I am number one of over 11 million.. This is just a lesson that sometimes it is not about being high on search engines as a lot of you ask how to get great ranking.. Now people have too actually hit your name and be taken to your website for you to benefit from such great ranking.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> This is just a lesson that sometimes it is not about being high on search engines as a lot of you ask how to get great ranking


Yes indeed. The challenging part is ranking high for the actual search terms that people use when they are ready to buy your particular product or service.

If you can do that, then you've got some free quality leads/sales jumping right to your doorstep


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

People are so much smarter now about searching nowadays, then they used to be. That might have worked mid 90's, but people dont search using phrases like that any more. "custom t-shirts" would be a good key word to come up for.


----------

